# My cats tail pops



## Meaile (Jul 2, 2005)

Eddy's tail pops, like cracking you knuckles.

A month or so ago I was petting him normally....rubbing down his back and pulling lightly on his tail and ihis tail cracked, maybe 6 pops 8O He didn't signify that he noticed so I don't think it hurt. It has happened a couple times since. I try not to pull very hard and he never shows that he notices. Weird.


----------



## Deedee (Jul 15, 2005)

In people that is tight tendons I believe? Possibly helped by yoga?

Wonder if cats would do yoga poses with their tails!


----------



## Meaile (Jul 2, 2005)

Hmmmm.....not without help (?)


----------

